# Spitfire kepler. . .



## Van (May 18, 2019)

Got a SPITFIRE Kepler Demo in my inbox. Aaaaand....GO!


----------



## rottoy (May 18, 2019)

Tried it. Seems like an orchestra concept built around the Doppler effect, if the demo is anything to go by.


----------



## Will Wilson (May 18, 2019)

Got it as well, will have a look later


----------



## Van (May 18, 2019)

Is this the first SPITFIRE demo we’ve seen? Could count some of the LABS as demos I suppose; I think the Whitacre LAB was one...
Very cool.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 18, 2019)

“Your download is ready”
Thought I’d been ordering SF libraries in my sleep. That’s a relief..


----------



## ChristopherT (May 18, 2019)

First impression - I hope I can take the gate off the Basses Doppler


----------



## rottoy (May 18, 2019)

Van said:


> Is the first SPITFIRE demo we’ve seen? Could count some of the LABS as demos I suppose; I think the Whitacre LAB was one...
> Very cool.


They "accidentally" sent out a WIP patch of Orchestral Swarm way back, as part of viral marketing.


----------



## Cinebient (May 18, 2019)

ChristopherT said:


> First impression - I hope I can take the gate off the Basses Doppler



Thought the same...at least i hope for something like Heavyocity deep editing where i could set the slope and speed and of course sync the gate, swell, waves.
Still dreaming of a swell/wave maker which use actually physics and math formulas for custom editing. Kind of real waves of sound indeed.
However, i´m looking forward to see the full editing GUI (i hope there is one deeper behind the demo).


----------



## CGR (May 18, 2019)

A little unsettling receiving an email stating "Your download is ready" when I haven't ordered or requested anything. Ultimately all good, but a bit of an odd marketing strategy in my opinion.


----------



## reutunes (May 18, 2019)

To save anyone the bother of downloading, here's a quick demo video from me. It's two patches... both sound quite like warped strings. One is a 5 octave fast tremolo effect, the other is a bass with a slow pitched doppler effect.

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/ (HERE) is the link if you want to pick it up.


----------



## Banquet (May 18, 2019)

reutunes said:


> To save anyone the bother of downloading, here's a quick demo video from me. It's two patches... both sound quite like warped strings. One is a 5 octave fast tremolo effect, the other is a bass with a slow pitched doppler effect.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/ (HERE) is the link if you want to pick it up.




Thank you, as I only have Kontakt player, and the demo needs the full version - that's very helpful!


----------



## Cinebient (May 18, 2019)

A bit random play with a dry setting (i mean as dry as i can get in the demo with delay, reverb and saturation at minimum) and dynamics about 10-15% to get a more "smooth" sound. Both demo presets triggered at the same time with the same midi notes.
I repeated it with my own reverb a second time with same settings (just a default B2 and a Precedence before to separate it a bit in the space)
So far i think it could be really usable for my needs.


----------



## DavidY (May 18, 2019)

Banquet said:


> Thank you, as I only have Kontakt player, and the demo needs the full version - that's very helpful!


The read-me in the download (at least on the Windows side) includes this:


> If you use the free Kontakt Player the patch will appear in demo mode and time out after 15 minutes (though you can use them fully for this demo period).



So I guess you could play for 15 minutes at a time to evaluate whether you want to buy the full product, whatever that turns out to be.


----------



## ManicMiner (May 18, 2019)

I actually came on Vi this morning to check if the email I received from Spitfire wasn't a phishing email!


----------



## DavidY (May 18, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I actually came on Vi this morning to check if the email I received from Spitfire wasn't a phishing email!


You're now making me feel very dumb for clicking the link without checking first.


----------



## Sekkle (May 18, 2019)

The doppler basses sound awesome .... Sicario


----------



## Banquet (May 18, 2019)

DavidY said:


> The read-me in the download (at least on the Windows side) includes this:
> 
> 
> So I guess you could play for 15 minutes at a time to evaluate whether you want to buy the full product, whatever that turns out to be.



Thanks, that's interesting. I watched the explanation movie up to the point where it said you needed the full version of Kontakt, but the actual product would work in player. I didn't get further than that!


----------



## Wally Garten (May 18, 2019)

Yeah, this bass patch is pretty fun.

The LFO or whatever it is that makes the beating sound makes it hard to play chords -- or, at least, the interference makes _me_ a little seasick. I wonder if in the full instrument there will be an option to lock phase, or if it's built into the recordings.

The little demo gift as a teaser is a terrific idea!


----------



## nas (May 18, 2019)

CGR said:


> A little unsettling receiving an email stating "Your download is ready" when I haven't ordered or requested anything. Ultimately all good, but a bit of an odd marketing strategy in my opinion.



Yeah, I wasn't sure if it was genuine... I honestly though it was SPAM or a hack didn't open it in case there was a virus so I deleted it!

You never know these days.


----------



## Scamper (May 18, 2019)

So, a library of orchestral movements and effects based on physical phenomena?
The doppler basses and swells in the teasers sound great to me. I'm surprisingly intrigued by this.


----------



## Cinebient (May 18, 2019)

Lol, i really already love to play with this 2 little demo snippets. Great for a nice build up....


----------



## whiskers (May 18, 2019)

only really care for the basses, but it is an interesting idea!


----------



## Cinebient (May 18, 2019)

I especially like the bass here as well. From the teaser demos i already heard winds, brass and strings.
At least the minimum for an orchestra i guess.
I really hope it will be a bigger library with lots of articulations and not a smaller thing like BDT f.e.


----------



## Mega (May 18, 2019)

I'll download it and give it a try when I get home tomorrow!


----------



## Fleer (May 18, 2019)

Be gentle


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 19, 2019)

Preorder is now available at $229. Normal price: $299.

Kepler Orchestra — Coming Thursday

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Cinebient (May 19, 2019)

Mmhhh...a bit more info before i buy would be great. 
But still very interested. 
I‘m just scared i would get a bunch of these presets. I would hope for kind of editing options like Heavyocity NOVO, FORZO, Gravity f.e. 
Also nice to know if these doppler effect f.e. is just an FX or did they really move the mic


----------



## idematoa (May 19, 2019)

in *Kepler Orchestra*, I hope many others *** nki ... with many presets !


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 19, 2019)

This sounds very good so far, but I’m wondering how much it overlaps with aspects of OT’s Time Macro?


----------



## Cinebient (May 19, 2019)

I really like the doppler bass preset. Here layered with HZS cellos...


----------



## Xilef (May 20, 2019)

This lib sounds really interesting! And thank you for all your demos :D
Could be a library I don't pass


----------



## idematoa (May 20, 2019)




----------



## CT (May 20, 2019)

Interesting....


----------



## jaketanner (May 20, 2019)

I have no idea why this library even needs to exist..LOL What the heck is it? I've heard the demos, and posts here, but still don't get the allure...is there really a need for doppler effects in scoring, that we can't get in say Omnisphere or some other synth? I'm totally lost, especially after they said it'd be something new or revolutionary..not sure what the wording was...but seriously though, what would be the use? Aside from here and there ambience effects, which can be found in tons of other libraries.


----------



## zimm83 (May 20, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I have no idea why this library even needs to exist..LOL What the heck is it? I've heard the demos, and posts here, but still don't get the allure...is there really a need for doppler effects in scoring, that we can't get in say Omnisphere or some other synth? I'm totally lost, especially after they said it'd be something new or revolutionary..not sure what the wording was...but seriously though, what would be the use? Aside from here and there ambience effects, which can be found in tons of other libraries.


+1


----------



## Banquet (May 20, 2019)

I have doubts as well. Phobos' weird and wonderful sounds are my least used and I uninstalled it recently to make room for other libraries. The two patches I've heard from kepler sound very interesting but I can't see how I'd fit them into my music. I look forward to find out more on Thursday.


----------



## jaketanner (May 20, 2019)

Banquet said:


> I have doubts as well. Phobos' weird and wonderful sounds are my least used and I uninstalled it recently to make room for other libraries. The two patches I've heard from kepler sound very interesting but I can't see how I'd fit them into my music. I look forward to find out more on Thursday.



A few patches as part of another library I can understand… But an entire library dedicated to this effect seems a bit odd. But like you said, we’d have to wait until Thursday to get a full sense of what this library actually is.


----------



## BezO (May 20, 2019)

Just going off the descriptions here, but it seems I've filled this need with Forzo & Novo. I'm curious though as I enjoy effected orchestral instruments.


----------



## Drundfunk (May 20, 2019)

Damn I just played the bass patch and I really like that one. I really dig the sound. I usually held off buying Spitfire libraries since I got most of the stuff covered by other companies (except for the organ which I had to have). But this one I'll consider if I like the walkthrough. Even tho I just spent a shitton of money on Fabfilter and some sound design stuff.

Edit: The other patch I don't like as much as the Bass patch. Feels like a sound I could get from Gravity or something. So my purchase will depend on the overall content of the library. But the bass patch I dig


----------



## Lee Blaske (May 20, 2019)

Interesting sounding product. Sounds like it would also be useful for sound designers, in addition to composers.


----------



## whiskers (May 20, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> A few patches as part of another library I can understand… But an entire library dedicated to this effect seems a bit odd. But like you said, we’d have to wait until Thursday to get a full sense of what this library actually is.


That's pretty much where I'm at with this. I think I'd pass either way as it seems a bit niche for my use. The basses sound great but I just don't see the use for the other stuff that much. Much less a whole library


----------



## Xilef (May 21, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I have no idea why this library even needs to exist..LOL What the heck is it? I've heard the demos, and posts here, but still don't get the allure...is there really a need for doppler effects in scoring, that we can't get in say Omnisphere or some other synth? I'm totally lost, especially after they said it'd be something new or revolutionary..not sure what the wording was...but seriously though, what would be the use? Aside from here and there ambience effects, which can be found in tons of other libraries.



For me it sounds like a hybrid library with mostly tremolo-like stuff. That's the only point where I'm not so ultra sure about if it will sound cool on all patches (and yes I know that's exactly the point what the library stands for).
But the two demo patches played at the lowest dynamic level sounded great for me and moving the mod wheel just a bit was leading into interesting movements - maybe this get's us away from the boring one-note-ambience patches


----------



## idematoa (May 21, 2019)

About *Kepler Orchestra* : Wish List = Yes, Pre Order = No


----------



## jaketanner (May 21, 2019)

Xilef said:


> maybe this get's us away from the boring one-note-ambience patches



But what’s so new about this, that it requires so much hype and teasing? Lol I know I know...wait till tomorrow. I guess because I’m not interested in anything that resembles yet another synth type.


----------



## Xilef (May 21, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> But what’s so new about this, that it requires so much hype and teasing? Lol I know I know...wait till tomorrow. I guess because I’m not interested in anything that resembles yet another synth type.



Good question! I don't have something similar yet and I don't know if Spitfire has released something similar (maybe Phobos?). So I'm happy they do so


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 21, 2019)

I tried the demo but the sounds didn't really appeal to me. I think I could stick a tremolo & some auto pan onto LCO textures or whatnot and achieve a similar effect. I guess if the library works in 5.1 & you work in that environment it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Adam Takacs (May 22, 2019)

You can find a short demo at the link below made with Kepler Orchestra Demo patches and LABS.



This is very inspirational library, I really like the idea and I look forward to the release.

Thank you for listening to my music!


----------



## whiskers (May 22, 2019)

tadam said:


> You can find a short demo at the link below made by Kepler Orchestra Demo patches and LABS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely. Say, is that the LABS soft piano?


----------



## Adam Takacs (May 22, 2019)

whiskers said:


> lovely. Say, is that the LABS soft piano?



Thank you!  Yes, this is the Soft Piano from LABS Series.


----------



## Banquet (May 22, 2019)

tadam said:


> You can find a short demo at the link below made by Kepler Orchestra Demo patches and LABS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really like that. It really shows up kepler can work with other sounds. (and it's a great track!)


----------



## idematoa (May 23, 2019)

Soon !


----------



## D Halgren (May 23, 2019)

Info up on their page.


----------



## idematoa (May 23, 2019)

Walkthrough: Kepler Orchestra


----------



## idematoa (May 23, 2019)

In my opinion, the interaction between time management in columns and its quantification, as shown in *KO*'s Walkthrought, offers me new perspectives of musical creations. 
I can't wait download is over !


----------



## jbuhler (May 23, 2019)

idematoa said:


> In my opinion, the interaction between time management in columns and its quantification, as shown in *KO*'s Walkthrought, offers me new perspectives of musical creations.
> I can't wait download is over !


I haven't purchased yet, but, yes, I'm quite intrigued.


----------



## josephspirits (May 23, 2019)

This looks amazing and the amount of content is impressive. Going to have to wait until Christmas for me though I think.


----------



## Sean (May 23, 2019)

Seems quote interesting but I'm afraid I don't have the imagination to use these special kinds of libraries. I find a more traditional approach much easier for me


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I haven't purchased yet, but, yes, I'm quite intrigued.



Watching Livestream now and glad to have kept open mind.


----------



## idematoa (May 23, 2019)

Downloading...


----------



## Michel Simons (May 23, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I haven't purchased yet, but, yes, I'm quite intrigued.



Me too. It's definitely more interesting than I thought based on the demo patches. I am going to watch Paul's very exciting walk-through tomorrow evening, but based on what I saw and heard during the live stream this should by my cup of red wine.


----------



## Zero&One (May 23, 2019)

I'll pick this up for the Brass and Bass alone, sucker for low pulse


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Me too. It's definitely more interesting than I thought based on the demo patches. I am going to watch Paul's very exciting walk-through tomorrow evening, but based on what I saw and heard during the live stream this should by my cup of red wine.



Maybe plan to watch in segments to avoid _over-excitement_ ??


----------



## jbuhler (May 23, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Me too. It's definitely more interesting than I thought based on the demo patches. I am going to watch Paul's very exciting walk-through tomorrow evening, but based on what I saw and heard during the live stream this should by my cup of red wine.


The teasers suggested to me that the library was predisposed towards making waves of sound as opposed to the demo patches which pointed in a different direction. I'm still evaluating the walkthrough, but so far it does seem like something I would use quite a lot.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 23, 2019)

That sounds absolutely stunning. I'll add it to the ever growing list of Spitfire libraries I'd love to buy but have no justification for doing so..


----------



## Zero&One (May 23, 2019)

Yes the teasers had me thinking one thing, more experimental maybe. But the walkthrough proved to be way more useful in a normal session.


----------



## WindcryMusic (May 23, 2019)

I find it interesting that Kepler is a Kontakt library ... I really had expected this one would be running in the Spitfire engine.


----------



## whiskers (May 23, 2019)

michelsimons said:


> Me too. It's definitely more interesting than I thought based on the demo patches.


So I shouldn't watch the walkthrough then, right? 

Seems like many are saying more interesting than initial impression.


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 23, 2019)

Actually sounds really cool, very tempted to pick it up!


----------



## Digivolt (May 23, 2019)

Tempted to buy it too, going to wait for this thread to develop though with more informed opinions of people playing with it over the weekend, intro price is until first week of June so plenty time to decide


----------



## StillLife (May 23, 2019)

Paul must have read my posts here, mentioning Sufjan Stevens in his introduction! Now I just have to buy....


----------



## BezO (May 23, 2019)

Just took a quick peek. My kind of instrument!

I'll finish watching the walk through and any other vids they post to see how similar this is to Forzo & Novo and decide from there.


----------



## prodigalson (May 23, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Paul must have read my posts here, mentioning Sufjan Stevens in his introduction! Now I just have to buy....



That definitely MUST be it.


----------



## whiskers (May 23, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> I find it interesting that Kepler is a Kontakt library ... I really had expected this one would be running in the Spitfire engine.


guessing they didn't want to re-invent the wheel with the timing/sound controls which may not be implemented in their engine? With Kontakt, they can already use time machine and whatever other utilities are already there to manipulate the sound, I'm guessing. But I don't know. They were sure to emphasize on their libraries which only used their plugin, that this did not mean that they were abandoning Kontakt.


----------



## gussunkri (May 23, 2019)

I hear this as a mix between Evo 3 and OACE waves + some new ideas. I am sure we will hear this in a lot of people's work.


----------



## Iskra (May 23, 2019)

Sounds and looks amazing. Huge content and many cool ideas.


----------



## muziksculp (May 23, 2019)

This is a very interesting, and useful library to have, but I'm in no rush to buy it at this time. 

On the other hand, I was expecting SA to announce Albion TWO, but that hasn't happened so far. Any guesses if it will be released soon ?


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2019)

This creativity continues to separate SFA among other top-tier providers. 
Really not CH /PT fanboy, yet this impresses !


----------



## CT (May 23, 2019)

I'm glad they're starting to do more stuff to lock in with their Air 1 selections.


----------



## josephspirits (May 23, 2019)

It's funny how the synth and warp sounds for Spitfire libraries often seem to be included as almost bonus content when they could probably do well on their own as stand alone libraries.


miket said:


> I'm glad they're starting to do more stuff to lock in with their Air 1 selections.



Me too, I like using BHCT as a base and being able to build out from there. Dracarus.


----------



## CT (May 23, 2019)

josephspirits said:


> Dracarus.



 Right on!


----------



## jbuhler (May 23, 2019)

Paul sounds very excited to be showing this off. Really, not just part of his sign on! I mean almost giddy at points of the walkthrough.


----------



## angeruroth (May 23, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> This creativity continues to separate SFA among other top-tier providers.
> Really not CH /PT fanboy, yet this impresses !


Yup, after this I can really imagine them sitting all players in circles (or following the golden ratio) the cellos outside, violas and violins in the center (or the other way around), and then moving, while recording, the A mics in circles and the O mics in a perfect spiral, and maybe even the C and T mics, to create new ways to hear the sound.

That could really change how the sound and its nuances are captured, but who knows how hard could it be or even if the current tech allows something like that.

Or imagine a cello in the center, surrounded by a circle made of viola-violin-violin-viola-contrabass, sitting the bass in front of the cello... Hell, I'll go mad if I keep having crazy ideas 
Time to sleep.


----------



## sostenuto (May 23, 2019)

Ha! Too much hourly labor cost these days.  
Concentric rotating (_elliptical?_) platforms with any combo of mics, players. Infinite potential


----------



## borisb2 (May 23, 2019)

didnt watch the walktthrough yet ... is it possible to push sounds from other libraries through this "engine" ?

EDIT:
watched the walkthrough - ok, was a silly question 

not convinced yet if I need Kepler (even after being a german) .. the demo posted earlier (mixing the sounds) did sound great though


----------



## heisenberg (May 23, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Paul sounds very excited to be showing this off. Really, not just part of his sign on! I mean almost giddy at points of the walkthrough.



Well if the library is successful in its achievement he should be giddy. It is based on trying to achieve musical structures that echo this kind of music...


----------



## jbuhler (May 23, 2019)

heisenberg said:


> Well if the library is successful in its achievement he should be giddy. It is based on trying to achieve musical structures that echo this kind of music...



Sure, it's just been a long time since Paul seemed sincerely excited. Not that he hasn't liked recent libraries because he clearly has. But they haven't excited him the way this one has. I mean he sounds almost like Christian with one of his new modular toys...


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 23, 2019)

reutunes said:


> To save anyone the bother of downloading, here's a quick demo video from me. It's two patches... both sound quite like warped strings. One is a 5 octave fast tremolo effect, the other is a bass with a slow pitched doppler effect.
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/kepler-demo/ (HERE) is the link if you want to pick it up.



There's a very unique, dark quality to this. I could see how someone could say "ah, nothing special." But there's something so alluring about it, and I cannot put my finger on it.


----------



## brenneisen (May 23, 2019)

how lovely could it be Albion 6 Kepler Orchestra?

wonder how beautiful those swells and shards would sound in Lyndhurst

(would pay double for that)


----------



## Digivolt (May 24, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> didnt watch the walktthrough yet ... is it possible to push sounds from other libraries through this "engine" ?



Yeah it would make it truly great if there was an option for MIDI either via midi out to control other instruments or just a simple drag & drop midi option to take whatever is being generated in the engine to control other stuff


----------



## redlester (May 24, 2019)

I didn't really think this through; Purchased last night. downloaded overnight. Can't play with it tonight as I'm out at the theatre! So will be Saturday at the earliest before I can faff around with it.


----------



## Raphioli (May 24, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> I find it interesting that Kepler is a Kontakt library ... I really had expected this one would be running in the Spitfire engine.



Do the Evo libraries on the Spitfire engine have any patches which utilize time stretching?
If not, maybe their player doesn't have a TM machine equivalent feature.



brenneisen said:


> how lovely could it be Albion 6 Kepler Orchestra?
> 
> wonder how beautiful those swells and shards would sound in Lyndhurst
> 
> (would pay double for that)



I'd definitely would be interested in the Hall version too. 
But I also do understand that they might have went with a room, because it would blend more well with their studio orch range. And if one wanted to blend it with the symphonic range, they would just need to add reverb.
(although you wouldn't be able to get that hall sound just by adding a reverb, especially with a library like this. which is why id also be interested in a hall version)

Anyways, really interesting library for sure!


----------



## D Halgren (May 24, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> how lovely could it be Albion 6 Kepler Orchestra?
> 
> wonder how beautiful those swells and shards would sound in Lyndhurst
> 
> (would pay double for that)


I think the more complex rhythmic structures would be mush in the big hall. That may have been the thinking.


----------



## josephspirits (May 24, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Paul sounds very excited to be showing this off. Really, not just part of his sign on! I mean almost giddy at points of the walkthrough.



The Orchestral Swarm walkthrough is also a good one for his excitement. Paul's the man.


----------



## Cinebient (May 24, 2019)

O.K. purchased and going to test it tomorrow if i have time. This is just a library i MUST buy


----------



## Michel Simons (May 24, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Maybe plan to watch in segments to avoid _over-excitement_ ??



I am sure I can take it in one go...I hope...maybe the red wine helps...



whiskers said:


> So I shouldn't watch the walkthrough then, right?
> 
> Seems like many are saying more interesting than initial impression.



My remark wasn't even based on watching the walk-through (which I still have to do), but on the live thingy.


----------



## whiskers (May 24, 2019)

i think i will be passing on this one for now (shocking, i know). Did add it to the wishlist though. Curious to see how others will use it


----------



## idematoa (May 24, 2019)

*Doppler Test [polyrhythmic composition]*
*




*


----------



## charlieclouser (May 24, 2019)

Another huge win for Spitfire, and instant buy for me. 

Maybe not to everyone's taste, but I'm all-in on this kind of thing. I immediately found a use for the doppler stuff on a thriller/horror film I'm almost finished with - really helped bring a sense of doom to the final few cues.


----------



## fiestared (May 24, 2019)

idematoa said:


> *Doppler Test [polyrhythmic composition]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this demo, is there a way to have a dry sound, and is there a randomise function ? Thanks


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 24, 2019)

josephspirits said:


> The Orchestral Swarm walkthrough is also a good one for his excitement. Paul's the man.


You know, I think that Kepler Orchestra would blend very nicely with Orchestral Swarm.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 24, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> You know, I think that Kepler Orchestra would blend very nicely with Orchestral Swarm.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


And just as I was going to say I will save my cash, you mention this...


Geoff Grace said:


> Kepler Orchestra would blend very nicely with Orchestral Swarm


Since I own OSwarm now I guess I am in a rut 

UPDATE: The Ariel patch reminds me of the score from Steve Jablonsky when the Decepticon LOCKDOWN is walking on the highway with that huge ship above him.. So long story short I GOT IT


----------



## VinRice (May 24, 2019)

This and Straylight are giving me serious feels. It's going to be an expensive weekend.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (May 24, 2019)

VinRice said:


> This and Straylight are giving me serious feels. It's going to be an expensive weekend.


Oh no, I have just searched Straylight when you said that :/
I am thinking that Omnisphere 2 will do all this though...


----------



## lp59burst (May 24, 2019)

VinRice said:


> This and Straylight are giving me serious feels. It's going to be an expensive weekend.


I think it looks very interesting too but I can wait until it's 50%+ off on BF or NYD...

I think O2 will suffice until then...  
Now SF Kepler, that's a different story... I won't be waiting past tomorrow to get that.


----------



## Cinebient (May 25, 2019)

O.k. a short test which was created within a few minutes only.
There is one Keyscape track inside and 6 tracks with Kepler Orchestra. All intern FX off and using just the close mic. It is not mixed well of course and i put my own reverb (and spatalization) on it. Maybe too much reverb here so it gets a bit muddy and chaotic at the end. But you can get a very dry sound as well here if you want...maybe i make some better demos later.
No automation or something special going on. Just some improved midi notes here and some custom grid settings mixed with some default snapshots for some instruments here which comes with the tool.
However, i love this library and it already begins to inspire we in different ways.

Just for fun here only the Kepler Orchestra sound with the close mics only and no FX (intern or extern). So mainly the "dry" sound.


----------



## idematoa (May 25, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Fragile String Evolutions
02 - Spitfire Audio - Kepler Orchestra - 3 Celli Grids
03 - Spitfire Audio - Kepler Orchestra - Ganymede + Ariel*
*











*


----------



## idematoa (May 25, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - Kepler Orchestra - Janus + woodwinds
02 - Spitfire Audio - London Contemporary Orchestra Textures - Ethereal - Tail + First Light*
*








*


----------



## idematoa (May 25, 2019)

*01 - Era 2 - Vocal Codex - Lord of Wind 3
02 - SA - KO - High Strings - Shards Grid
03 - SA - KO - Low Brass - Dopplers Grid + Pulsing Momentum*
*













*


----------



## idematoa (May 26, 2019)

*01 - Spitfire Audio - BDT - Ensembles
02 - Spitfire Audio - KO - High String - Shards Grid Time Machine - High Strings - Accelerating Momentum Grid*
*








*


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 26, 2019)

Please don't get this wrong idematoa, your demos are appreciated and nice but floodposting them into discussion threads is killing the discussions.

There were Times in the Internet Users got kicked from forums because of double posts. Basically that is the reason why. Maybe you find a less space consuming and more discussion-connected (or somehow else less derailing) way to provide your user demos?


----------



## jtnyc (May 26, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> Please don't get this wrong idematoa, your demos are appreciate and nice but floodposting them into discussion threads is killing the discussions.
> 
> There were Times in the Internet Users got kicked from forums because of double posts. Basically that is the reason why. Maybe you find a less space consuming and more discussion-connected (or somehow else less derailing) way to provide your user demos?


I have to agree, sorry. Are all the pictures really necessary? It strikes me like... showing off baseball cards or something along that line. 

I guess I'm just a bit put off by what I see as senseless pictures being posted, like when someone buys a new library and they post a screenshot of the download app as it's downloading.


----------



## avocado89 (May 26, 2019)

I really really want to love this new sample library, but there is just something off about it. Don't get me wrong I think it's unique and good quality - believe me, I love 99.9% of the libraries Spitfire creates. Maybe it's the CPU issues that people have been having, maybe it's the overtly dry sound of the samples, or maybe I am just running out of the GAS. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I am just not super excited about this new release from SA. I know, I know - if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all. I am not intending to bash them, I just can't fully sing the praises of this new sample library yet. Maybe once it's lost the training wheels, and people on this forum have had more time with it, more user demos/walkthrough and those performance issues are dealt with, maybe then I'll cave in and purchase. Just my twenty-five cents for you.


----------



## mouse (May 26, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> Please don't get this wrong idematoa, your demos are appreciated and nice but floodposting them into discussion threads is killing the discussions.
> 
> There were Times in the Internet Users got kicked from forums because of double posts. Basically that is the reason why. Maybe you find a less space consuming and more discussion-connected (or somehow else less derailing) way to provide your user demos?



I agree to be honest. And I've seen him doing it on KVR too. Not that they aren't appreciated but maybe there's a better way of doing it (eg. no pictures and less multiple posts)


----------



## Sean (May 26, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> I have to agree, sorry. Are all the pictures really necessary? It strikes me like... showing off baseball cards or something along that line.
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit put off by what I see as senseless pictures being posted, like when someone buys a new library and they post a screenshot of the download app as it's downloading.


I assumed the pictures were to show the settings he used for each patch.


----------



## ism (May 26, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> I have to agree, sorry. Are all the pictures really necessary? It strikes me like... showing off baseball cards or something along that line.
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit put off by what I see as senseless pictures being posted, like when someone buys a new library and they post a screenshot of the download app as it's downloading.



Fair enough. But then I'd argue that there's a clear value to these demos, that the pictures are nice, provide useful detail on what patches are being used, and that real estate on the internet is pretty cheap in any event.

In particual, the small number of patches used in these demos have a kind of purity that lets one get a sense of the sound in a way that isn't covered in the brevity of a walk through and is sometimes lost in the complexity of an official demo.

Also: I like baseball cards.

(Actually hockey cards, but when you translate into Americanesse I think baseball cards is probably more accurate


----------



## ism (May 26, 2019)

There might be a broader point though about creating separate threads that focus on demos. 

Because while I'm not sure that I see how demos can be inhibiting discussion, I think that the inverse can certainly be true - that the discussion, when it takes on certain tones, can clearly disincentiveize people from sharing demos. 

Though by *far* the best threads here, and what vi-c really, really excels at, is the kind of thread where the discussion encourages people to share demos and the demos encourage discussion. (Recent LCO & Time Macro threads being excellent examples of this).


----------



## prodigalson (May 26, 2019)

This is what idematoa does. He/she music bombs every thread so it just becomes page after page of screen grabs. I’ve reported this in the past but got the feeling I was the only one that cared.


----------



## Soundhound (May 26, 2019)

Sorry this thread got derailed. I'd love to hear more from people who have Kepler Orch, regarding cpu usage and extent of dynamic layers—and any other observations!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 26, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> This is what idematoa does. He/she music bombs every thread so it just becomes page after page of screen grabs. I’ve reported this in the past but got the feeling I was the only one that cared.


Others have reported idematoa and his many pictures in the past, too. And back then, I requested he stop inserting them into his posts and instead just leave them as attachments. He did stop posting images after that for a little while, which was much appreciated. 
@idematoa, please stop inserting the pictures into your posts. You can leave them as attached files so users can click on them and see the bigger picture if they want to.


----------



## ChristopherT (May 27, 2019)

Yeah - I would like to hear of peoples experiences with this software, not listen to peoples endless demo's (and pictures).
I don't come here ever to hear peoples demo's - the LAST thing I want to listen to.
A good thorough video review - I'm interested.
Get a website @idematoa


----------



## mouse (May 27, 2019)

Downloaded it now. This is amazing and Im really liking it. No CPU issues or popping here.


----------



## ism (May 27, 2019)

ChristopherT said:


> Yeah - I would like to hear of peoples experiences with this software, not listen to peoples endless demo's (and pictures).
> I don't come here ever to hear peoples demo's - the LAST thing I want to listen to.
> A good thorough video review - I'm interested.
> Get a website @idematoa



If you don’t want to listen to demos, that’s of course perfectly fair.

However, many of us do. I personally think that the ability to share demos is one of the most important properties of vi-c as a medium.

There’s lots of (non-demo) here content that I could do without also, but maybe it’s valuable to yourself, or to others. So I wouldn’t want to censor that.

But I just don’t understand this hostility. Lots of stuff on the Internet is valuable to some people and not valuable to others. Don’t find something valuable, just scroll past it. So long as it isn’t toxic or derailing, How does this harm anyone?

Whereas forbidding demos - and hostility to someone who posts demos, I feel seriously damages the value of the vi-c medium to someone like myself.

Especially for so conceptually complex a library as this. Seriously everyone, bring on the demos. I personally feel i am in no danger of hearing too many demos.

If the pictures are causing issues for people with low bandwidth (and this is the only way I can see how they might be doing any harm to anyone) the this should be stated as such. But the days of people being banned for double posting ... well I vaguely remember the days where an incredibly low bandwidth internet made such etiquette make sense. But I can’t see how, in the medium of the modern internet this kind of extreme etiquette makes sense any more.


----------



## styledelk (May 27, 2019)

In continued defense, there's a contingent of us on here that are likely in the amateur camp. I may not always like listening to every post made (and really, I wish @idematoa added a little more narrative?), but I appreciate getting a better sense of how the libraries sounds in hands more like my own. They're extremely illustrative of what most of us will sit down and hear, while also having intrinsic value that should be encouraged. 
I'm cool with the idea that they can go somewhere else, but so far I'm still not seeing a whole lot else here for this library to listen to yet, and that's helpful.

Signed, an amateur appreciator.


----------



## jbuhler (May 27, 2019)

I like user demos too, and think in general that the forum doesn’t have enough of them. I also find the pictures a nice way of showing the settings. In any event, people complain when there are not user demos and people complain when there are.


----------



## Zero&One (May 27, 2019)

... so after asking idematoa to stop posting stuff we have almost 1 page of "discussion" about these posts. Seems he/she can't win.

Personally I'd rather have these (other demos) than 18 pages of chat. The pictures are a cool idea, not all users are veterans at this.
Like anything, if you don't like it then don't watch/listen or even better "unwatch thread"


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 27, 2019)

ism said:


> But I just don’t understand this hostility. Lots of stuff on the Internet is valuable to some people and not valuable to others. Don’t find something valuable, just scroll past it. So long as it isn’t toxic or derailing, How does this harm anyone?
> 
> Whereas forbidding demos - and hostility to someone who posts demos, I feel seriously damages the value of the vi-c medium to someone like myself.


well. These demos might be extremely valuable. If they were presented with at least a bit of conetxt around them like "today I tried to do some stuff that really seems a kind of organic motion. I added this and that and noticed that something soes not work like I thought, instead i had to..." you get my idea I think. that is what is helpful and what everybody want's to read. Browsing new posts and finding threads that just have a ton of uncommented music (uploaded to soundcloud which is basically the worst) with large pictures I could not care less about... especially on mobile devices or big studios listening to that stuff is not an option.



James H said:


> ... so after asking idematoa to stop posting stuff we have almost 1 page of "discussion" about these posts. Seems he/she can't win.
> Personally I'd rather have these (other demos) than 18 pages of chat.


yeah. I feared that. Also I did not think idematoa would get that much dislike.


----------



## jbuhler (May 27, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> If they were presented with at least a bit of conetxt around them like "today I tried to do some stuff that really seems a kind of organic motion. I added this and that and noticed that something soes not work like I thought, instead i had to..." you get my idea I think. that is what is helpful and what everybody want's to read. Browsing new posts and finding threads that just have a ton of uncommented music (uploaded to soundcloud which is basically the worst) with large pictures I could not care less about... especially on mobile devices or big studios listening to that stuff is not an option.


I think the way such posts appear on mobile devices is a fair point because scrolling past lots of images can take many swipes. But iDevices at least do give you the option to listen in the browser to Soundcloud links (even if Soundcloud really wants you to have the app installed). I would still rather have the demos than not, though I agree that more narrative context would in many cases be helpful.


----------



## angeruroth (May 27, 2019)

I think it would be nice to have a place to just post demos like @ism suggested. That way everyone would be able to share and listen how libs work while text information would be perfectly readable.
In that scenario I think ppl may share more tests and never-to-be-finished tracks using this or that lib, just because there would be an appropiate place to do it. And yes, that place would be flooded with good and bad demos, and people posting things just 'cause they are excited, but then you'll go there (or not) at your own peril, leaving "member's compositions" for other kind of tracks.

@idematoa, I like some of your demos and the info the sound provides, and I want to thank you for sharing, but this may not be the best way to share if you really want to share. As @rocking.xmas.man said, context is very valuable and important.

@styledelk, what has this to do with hobbyists/amateurs and/or/vs proffesionals?? Lately I've read here at VI-C too many nonsense about the presumed differences and this or that prejudice... I can't really comprehend why...

I'm not going to derail the thread more that it is already derailed, so I'll add right here a very long, very boring, and very nonsense track made with just the Kepler demo, just because I'm in that mood right now.
[EDIT: This track may be boring, but the lib demo is not. You can do really interesting things with it]

About Kepler, I like the idea and the sound. It's not for me, not right now anyway, but the way I hear it in the demos I've listened to, I think they made a very interesting thing here, and I'm sure we'll be hearing it in lots and lots of shows in the near future. Congrats to Paul, CH & the whole SF team.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/kepler-demo-1130-mp3.20346/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## styledelk (May 27, 2019)

angeruroth said:


> @styledelk, what has this to do with hobbyists/amateurs and/or/vs proffesionals?? Lately I've read here at VI-C too many nonsense about the presumed differences and this or that prejudice... I can't really comprehend why...



I suppose it doesn't and I'm over-reading or projecting my own hobbiest bent


----------



## Geoff Grace (May 27, 2019)

What if *idematoa* were to start a Kepler Orchestra-based compositions thread in the Member's Compositions forum and link to it here? Would that be a good compromise?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Cinebient (May 27, 2019)

I personally find all the lazy acronyms much more annoying than 1000 demos and pictures.


----------



## dogdad (May 27, 2019)

I personally like and look forward to user demos. I find it helpful in my purchasing decisions.


----------



## jononotbono (May 28, 2019)

Just watched the walkthrough. Seems like such a creative library. Definitely buying this!


----------



## styledelk (May 28, 2019)

I picked it up but having some trouble with the synths finding their wave files after installation. But so far it's pretty versatile. Will post a demo at some point here.


----------



## Xilef (May 28, 2019)

I'm not sure if it's already mentioned here but do you know what the dynamic slider does? Is it really controlling the dynamic as we know from other SF libraries? I'm just curious because I think Paul didn't show it in the Walkthrough.


----------



## styledelk (May 28, 2019)

Ok, here we go with a 20 minutes of messing around sort of test. This uses Kepler's Europa synth, high strings grid on the mix, low brass with pulsing momentum, high brass with Tidal momentum, and some of the pizz bass. 
It's nothing much, and most of it is cheating from reuse. Brass comes in around 1:05. There's a lot to like in here. Getting the popping but fixing DFD mostly fixes-- but all of the synths need their waves found (they seem to be defaulting to Spitfire locations). Also, the organization in KompleteKontrol is pretty bad.


----------



## lp59burst (May 28, 2019)

Cinebient said:


> I personally find all the lazy acronyms much more annoying than 1000 demos and pictures.


I agree somewhat but, over the years I've found that life has enough "real" problems to deal with so I try not to create more of them out of... well... things of no great importance one way or the other...


----------



## idematoa (May 29, 2019)

Spitfire Audio - Kepler Orchestra : 
01 - High strings Grid : Septuplet Time [Double Croche],
02 - Celli Grid : Septuplet Time [Double Croche],
03 - High Brass Grid : Septuplet Time [Noire],
04 - Basses - Momentum Grid : Duplet Time [Blanche],
05 - Woodwinds - Momentum Grid : Duplet Time [Noire].


----------



## mouse (May 29, 2019)

idematoa said:


> 01 - High strings Grid : Septuplet Time,
> 02 - Celli Grid : Septuplet Time,
> 03 - High Brass Grid : Septuplet Time,
> 04 - Basses - Momentum Grid : Duplet Time
> 05 - Woodwinds - Momentum Grid : Duplet Time.




Thanks @idematoa, I prefer this format of your demos  thanks for contributing


----------



## idematoa (May 29, 2019)

01 - SA - Kepler Orchestra - Ganymede - Short Fizzer + Ambient Guitars - Oscy Angel
02 - SA - Eric Whitacre Choir - Tutti All In One - Episodic OOH NAH


----------



## ism (May 29, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Spitfire Audio - Kepler Orchestra :
> 01 - High strings Grid : Septuplet Time [Double Croche],
> 02 - Celli Grid : Septuplet Time [Double Croche],
> 03 - High Brass Grid : Septuplet Time [Noire],
> ...




There a minimalist beauty in this one I really like, probably closer to what I would buy this library for that some of the crazier (though also great) demos.



idematoa said:


> 01 - SA - Kepler Orchestra - Ganymede - Short Fizzer +_Ambient Guitars - Oscy Angel
> 02 - SA - Eric Whitacre Choir - Tutti All In One - Epidodic OOH NAH




And something kind of weird and wonderful to this one that I really like also.


----------



## styledelk (May 29, 2019)

Well Cubase 10 crashed on me while working on this with 3 tracks-- file wouldn't even open, but a backup did.

Another Kepler test-- all tracks are Kepler with some effects. I'm not doing any modwheel volume here yet, mostly just getting a sense of what to do with multiple sections working together.


----------



## jtnyc (May 29, 2019)

idematoa said:


> Spitfire Audio - Kepler Orchestra :
> 01 - High strings Grid : Septuplet Time [Double Croche],
> 02 - Celli Grid : Septuplet Time [Double Croche],
> 03 - High Brass Grid : Septuplet Time [Noire],
> ...




To me, this sounds like pieces of a puzzle being forced together. No offense to you idematoa, it's more the nature of this kind of library. It feels like loops. The ostinato feels flat. I think you could program something with way more feel and dynamics with a standard library. Yes, it's convenient to have everything trigger in sync, but at the end of the day if it sounds static or flat, what's the point. I was impressed with some of the odder articulations like the pulsing trems, shards and a few others, but I'm not convinced with the standard rhythmic stuff. 

I own Evo 3 Strings in Motion and while it has some nice sounds, it was kind of a let down. My favorite stuff is the warped patches. I find the grid itself to be quite cumbersome in all of the Evo grid products. This new one at least you don't have to scroll to see all articulations. That is a real buzzkill with Strings in Motion and OA Evolutions. On top of that everything is so small and cumbersome. I'm really surprised at their choices for the grid. No way to easily identify the name of an articulation. No dedicated grid page so you don't have to scroll. I also think the articulations should get laid out across the keyboard in a visually repetitive way so you can play with more assurance of what your triggering. Like if the first articulation goes from C0 to C#O, the next would be E0 to G0, then G#0 TO B0 and then repeat the next octave.

Sorry to run off topic - Kepler does have some intriguing sounds for sure, just not convinced yet, and the cpu issues people are reporting have me in a total hold zone for now...


----------



## idematoa (May 29, 2019)

"KO" has potential, but its needs an update to optimize its use.


----------



## dreddiknight (May 30, 2019)

idematoa said:


> "KO" has potential, but its needs an update to optimize its use.


Could you expand on why you say this?


----------



## mouse (May 30, 2019)

I'm suprised at people being a little underwhelmed by this. I'm no fanboy by any means, but I find the sounds beautiful and really useful. I gues it just works really well for me. I mean it cost 180 euros for me (no VAT) which seems absolutely bonkers for the amount of content.


----------



## idematoa (May 30, 2019)

styledelk said:


> Well Cubase 10 crashed on me while working on this with 3 tracks-- file wouldn't even open, but a backup did.
> 
> Another Kepler test-- all tracks are Kepler with some effects. I'm not doing any modwheel volume here yet, mostly just getting a sense of what to do with multiple sections working together.




For the sound nothing to report, I appreciate
5 Grids in parallel, it's ok for KO
No crash with my Studio One. 
Not yet


----------



## ChristopherT (May 30, 2019)

The more I hear, the less I want to get it.
But there are some parts of the library that I really like (enough to be still on the fence)
As inspiring as it sounds - I can see myself buying it, getting all excited to use it and finding very little real world use.
Maybe to start an idea, but I'd rather play all those rhythmic patterns than have this dictate the feel.
Everything sounds a little stiff and unnatural when put together 
As @jtnyc pointed out - this sounds like pieces of a puzzle being forced together.

Pity we can't crossfade these rhythmic elements in and out with mod wheel...


----------



## idematoa (May 30, 2019)

ism said:


> There a minimalist beauty in this one I really like, probably closer to what I would buy this library for that some of the crazier (though also great) demos.
> 
> 
> 
> And something kind of weird and wonderful to this one that I really like also.



Thx
About "Dark Stream" I deleted another EWC track to keep one in the final version. I used an Ambient Guitars preset.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 2, 2019)

01 - SA - EWC - Tutti - All In One - Dynamic Swell EH
02 - Spitfire Audio - Kepler Orchestra - Woodwinds - Shards Grid Time Machine_ Albion 2 - String Lo - Short
03 - NI - Noire Pure _Emotional


----------



## gpax (Jun 2, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> I find the grid itself to be quite cumbersome in all of the Evo grid products. This new one at least you don't have to scroll to see all articulations. That is a real buzzkill with Strings in Motion and OA Evolutions. On top of that everything is so small and cumbersome. I'm really surprised at their choices for the grid. No way to easily identify the name of an articulation. No dedicated grid page so you don't have to scroll. I also think the articulations should get laid out across the keyboard in a visually repetitive way so you can play with more assurance of what your triggering. Like if the first articulation goes from C0 to C#O, the next would be E0 to G0, then G#0 TO B0 and then repeat the next octave.


You definitely pushed my visually impaired response trigger here.

I wish Spitfire would rethink the skeuomorphic and size aspects of the Grid GUI, opting instead for a bolder, flat graphics approach which is easier on the eyes - and - befitting of the modern systems concept itself.

Conceptually, there is no purpose/function to little bubble shadings and faux reflective knobs, except where all this is still compensating for design elements ported over from EVOs, including how the critical functional foreground elements are competing with static backgrounds and concept art.

I could make the same argument for aspects of other SA GUIs I routinely use.

I had such hopes with the bolder simplicity of the free Kepler teaser patch GUI, prior to the release, even as I suspect it was a quick graphics job. And yet, it was profoundly clean and promising in its intent.

None of that came to fruition in the actual release. As with the synth engine, there is just too much tension between form and function (background art and functional foreground elements) that simply does not need to be.

With a grid like this, simplicity of contrast is even more paramount. It could be designed so much more intuitively, and laid out more accessibly, rather than being beholden to superfluous constraints.

And yes, I’ve discussed these feelings directly with SA, on occasion.


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 2, 2019)

gpax said:


> You definitely pushed my visually impaired response trigger here.
> 
> I wish Spitfire would rethink the skeuomorphic and size aspects of the Grid GUI, opting instead for a bolder, flat graphics approach which is easier on the eyes - and - befitting of the modern systems concept itself.
> 
> ...



Yes, and the mic mixer for the Kontakt instruments is a total pain in the ass IMO, especially if there are a lot of mics. No solo button so you have constantly turn off 2,3 or 4 mics in order to solo one to get an idea of what's contributing what. What mixer doesn't have a solo button? And tiny. The ostinato builder is another laugh. It's so small and cumbersome. Besides the tiny visuals, the functionality of the UI components are lightyears behind the times. No fun to use at all.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 3, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> No solo button so you have constantly turn off 2,3 or 4 mics in order to solo one to get an idea of what's contributing what.



Ctrl/Cmd+click on the chip buttons below volume sliders to solo.



jtnyc said:


> the functionality of the UI components are lightyears behind the times.



What exactly do you mean by this? There's advanced articulation handling built right in, which is definitely not behind the times (Ctrl/Cmd+click the articulation button in the stanza). There's the Cog functionality where you can tweak per note stuff (including tweaking individual RRs). I don't know of other orchestral library that does this (somebody correct me if I'm wrong).

There's a bunch of useful info about Spitfire's Sandbox engine on the blog of the man who created it: http://www.syntheticorchestra.com/blog/

(Yes, Spitfire would do well to collate all this info and make them a part of their manuals, or at least link to it.)


----------



## jtnyc (Jun 3, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Ctrl/Cmd+click on the chip buttons below volume sliders to solo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know about the solo thing. thanks!. It's option command here on my Mac BTW.

My remarks about the functionality being behind were referring to the ostinato builder. Besides being so tiny and cumbersome to use, once you add lets say 16 8th notes and now you want to change the 9th note to something else, you have to erase/backtrack 16 through 10 in order to get to 9 (unless I'm missing something?). Setting velocities requires me to hunch forward and stare at these tiny tiny sliders. It just makes no sense to me that the ostinato builder is relegated to less than one half of the UI. These things make it feel old and way more work than it should be to use.

So yeah in general I wouldn't describe SF UI's as behind the times functionality wise (except the ostinato builder), but they do use small fonts/elements in general and some (EDNA) feel utterly cluttered. I do not like that UI at all. It feels like a dashboard (a tiny dashboard) on a video game spaceship, and most of the fonts are tiny.....


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 3, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> It's option command here on my Mac BTW.



AFAIK Ctrl on Windows equates to Cmd on Mac, unless you have a system-wide option to swap Opt and Cmd enabled?


----------



## ag75 (Jun 3, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I've warned idematoa about the pictures before. He did cease in that specific thread, which was much appreciated. But @idematoa , please stop inserting the pictures into your posts. You can leave them as attached thumbnails so users can click on them and see the bigger picture if they want to.
> Otherwise moderators might start to edit your posts to remove them.


It appears that there have been more threads complaining about his demos that his actual demos. I enjoyed his demos and appreciated his postings. Pictures and all. It takes but a second to scroll past.


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 5, 2019)

ag75 said:


> It appears that there have been more threads complaining about his demos that his actual demos. I enjoyed his demos and appreciated his postings. Pictures and all. It takes but a second to scroll past.


My thoughts exactly. I found the complaints against his style of posting bizarre. Was the reason really because it took longer to scroll past? There will always be posts that person A doesn’t care for, that’s the nature of free speech and an open internet. There are countless stupid and childish comments on here that add absolutely nothing to the discourse, except maybe mild amusement for some. Yet I don’t hear any complaints against those types of posts. I came here specifically to hear user demos, and thought the UI settings screenshots were a good way to succinctly and precisely explain how the sound was achieved.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 5, 2019)

Having very big images in posts is not cool when browsing on mobile phone and capped mobile internet, too. It's polite to use thumbnails if your image is going over 800x600, say.


----------



## Xilef (Jun 5, 2019)

What I still don't understand: is the *dynamic *controller really controlling the dynamic (= velocity)? Can I go from quiet rhythms to loud ones only by moving the dynamic slider? I never saw someone using this in all the Kepler preview videos.


----------



## TMHC (Jun 6, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Oh no, I have just searched Straylight when you said that :/
> I am thinking that Omnisphere 2 will do all this though...


Hi, I'm the creator of Straylight. Omnisphere and Straylight certainly have overlapping feature sets and sound palette from a technical perspective. But, Straylight has the dedicated sample content for granular synthesis and controller assignments per preset, which allow manipulation of the sounds into very different territories and is focused on cinematic sounds. 
Here is a demo with no external effects showing the liveliness of the Straylight presets.


----------



## idematoa (Jun 7, 2019)

*01 - SA - KO - Hydra
02 - SA - KO - Charon
03 - SA - WE - A Simple Start


*

*
*


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 7, 2019)

WE? Woodwinds evolutions aka Evo 4?


----------



## idematoa (Jun 7, 2019)

Yes : WE = Woodwind Evolutions

_"The new plugins features the same Evo Grid layout as before and now afford the user greater control over microphone placement and feature a new selection of presets." :_ https://www.musicradar.com/news/spi...ts-evo-grid-with-three-new-orchestral-plugins


----------



## Xilef (Jun 7, 2019)

Xilef said:


> What I still don't understand: is the *dynamic *controller really controlling the dynamic (= velocity)? Can I go from quiet rhythms to loud ones only by moving the dynamic slider? I never saw someone using this in all the Kepler preview videos.



Ok seems nobody was interested in this one. But I can now say that this library has NO velocities. The 'dynamics' do only control the volume = it's the same as expression aka 'volume control'.


----------



## idematoa (Aug 10, 2019)

*01 - SA - KO - Celli - Shards Grid - Momentum Grid*
*02 - SA - FSE - A Fragile Start*
*03 - UVI - Falcon - Forest Tracers [Ombres Cinématiques]

*


----------



## idematoa (Aug 17, 2019)

*01 - SA - Albion V - Tundra - Vral Grid*
*02 - SA - KO - Celli - Non Pulsing Dopplers Grid - Accelerating Momentum Grid*
*03 - Arturia - ARP2600 - EQNX6 Seq 3*


----------



## idematoa (Aug 18, 2019)

*01 - SA - KO - Celli - Shards Grid*
*02 - SA - OACE - Chamber Grid
03 - Arturia - Pigments - Sea Sirens
04 - Arturia - Pigments - Deep Sea Waves*
*05 - UVI - FALCON - Sinequanone*


----------

